
Want to help those living with PTSD? - haddadda
https://medium.com/aware-study/introducing-aware-d817e5c101a6
======
DrScump
A legitimate psychology app should not be tracking people's location all the
time, let alone fine location. (Refer to Permissions in Google Play entry).

~~~
haddadda
Hi Dr.Scump we are actually not tracking location all the time. Just
significant location change every 10 minutes or so.

Users don't need to select this permission if they don't want to.

Hope this helps.

~~~
DrScump
But _why_ track location at _all_?

~~~
haddadda
In the study of many mental health conditions, tracking changes in location
are markers for depression. By understanding mobility patterns, we can learn
more about how to better deliver care just-in-time.

Companies like ginger.io have been doing this with success for many years.

Some scientific papers on the matter: \-
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5571235/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5571235/)
\-
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4526997/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4526997/)

